# Rowntree Park York and Camping



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all,
If pitching a tent at rowntree park in york do you get electric?
Have had a look on the CC site but can't find this out.


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*camping*

Hi dont think they do camping by canvas at Rowntrees been many times but never seen a tent mick   noticed you have the same motorhome 255 Aspire do you like ????


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: camping*

Hi dont think they do camping by canvas at Rowntrees been many times but never seen a tent mick   noticed you have the same motorhome 255 Aspire do you like ????[/quote]

HI PEPPS, they have room at the back of the site for one two man tent.

As for the aspire......we have had it now for 18 months and have loved it. It is up for sale at present as we want to get a panel van conversion. We had a load of extras added so will probably take a big hit when it is sold.

Have a look here

http://www.motorhomesforsale.co.uk/motorhomes/elddis/elddis-aspire-255-2011-model-cs565915.aspx


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*camping*

hi hope you get your price as for the camping i never new there was camping for one tent good luck mick 8) 8)


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Rowntree *do* accept tents. Give them a call on 01904 658997.

Peter


----------

